# bild mit imagecreate erstellen und auf server speichern???



## Mr. FISHMAN (3. Januar 2003)

Hi,

also ich würde gern per Admin-Panel neue Buttons
fürs Menü erstellen.
Die müssen dann aber auch auf dem Server gespeichert werden??

wie geht das?

Bilder erstellen kann ich!


bitte helfen


grtz MrF


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. Januar 2003)

http://de.php.net/imagejpeg


----------

